# 22 Red Belly Piranhs



## justin it for the fish (Jan 11, 2014)

I have 330g plywood tank 72Lx36wx30h with fluval fx6 and two fluval U4's. 11 RBP's currently in it. I have the opportunity to get 11 more will i have enough tank and filtration for 22 RBP's? Thanks.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

If you do a quick search , i'm sure there have been posts asking similar questions. in the short term it's possible. long term no. fish grow and if you add 11 fish all at once your filtration probably wont handle it all too well.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Us And Them said:


> If you do a quick search , i'm sure there have been posts asking similar questions. in the short term it's possible. long term no. fish grow and if you add 11 fish all at once your filtration probably wont handle it all too well.


I was going to add my input but this pretty much hits it on the head. that's a lot of piranha for even that tank. 
its not to say its even impossible. but I couldn't recommend it


----------



## SKurj (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd say you are also underfiltered for the 11. if it were me I'd have 2-3 Fx6 on that.. (or eheim 2262)


----------

